
Objects are tools, not a way of coding – so I think - davidgatti
https://github.com/davidgatti/Objects-are-tools-not-a-way-of-coding
======
al2o3cr

        I believe that in the back-end world, the benefit of a
        Class is virtually zero. Once you start getting tens of
        thousands of requests per second, your code is just
        literally creating and destroying object at each
        request...For what? Because you are used to coding this
        way? Seems like a big waste of resources to me.
    

I wanna hear more about this magical language where arrays & hash tables
aren't also being "created and destroyed at every request".

It's certainly possible to have code that's slow because it's using too many
objects, but it's equally possible to write functional code that blows the
stack because a change made tail-call optimization not happen.

------
GrumpyNl
I couldn't agree with you more.

